# Draw a silly tank?



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

So I was trying out MyPaint (thanks Meade!), and didn't feel like drawing fish, so as I was nearing the end of my pot of coffee, I made a true coffeepot tank! Now I have seen silly pics of a fish in a coffee pot, but not one that was an actual tank. So I made some modifications, not the least of which is that it is about double the size of your typical coffee maker 

Now available in a variety of colors to match your decorating needs!

I need a lil practice with this new program I think, lol.. Still can't make a straight line, but hey... It's my first try!









Have you ever had a silly idea for a tank, or a way to make another silly idea better? Draw it!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

*Coffee fish*

Nice!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## Meade (Feb 15, 2013)

That looks great! I can't wait to see more!

You're welcome! I love that program!


----------



## SerenasFishys (Apr 20, 2014)

lol kool


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Adorable! I'd buy it!!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

That. Is. Hilarious.

And I can see it working, too!


----------

